

Technology startups face the downturn - amrithk
http://www.economist.com/business/displaystory.cfm?story_id=12474626

======
ryanwaggoner
Great, more doom and gloom. Hopefully my competitors read this :-)

~~~
ruslan
If your startup is small, not VC funded and knows how to bring in any revenue,
it will surely survive. On the opposite, all your competitors who are heavily
VC backed will die soon as their money dry out. I hope :-).

